# Shoppers and Amica



## Mandy101 (Dec 7, 2009)

What are everyone's thoughts on these two stocks?

Shoppers seems to be doing very well and I wish I had invested even a couple of years earlier but then I didn't know anything about investing at that time. How would one analyse if this is a good buy or not?

Amica Mature Lifestyles - the retirement community is growing in Canada - so I'm thinking this is a good buy but at $9 - is this a good buy?


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

Mandy, 

I like Shoppers but provinces are starting to not allow the heavy margins on prescriptions they are used to. With the baby boomers retiring, they are placed well to benefit from this need.

What is the symbol for Amica?


----------

